# keeping roaches in their container



## jejton (Sep 3, 2006)

I have been attempting to raise a colony of hissers but am having trouble with escapees. In the past I've used the vaseline trick to keep them in the enclosure but after a while the vaseline slides down and is such a pain to clean that I end up chucking the container. So now I tried using packing tape, like with crickets, but the roaches managed to climb right over it and I keep finding escapees ( wife gets angry plus the size of my small starter colony is shrinking ). Can anyone recommend another option? I have been keeping them in a clear rubbermade type container.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

a micron filtered lid with additional weatherstripping to form a good seal


----------



## EvilLost (Jan 10, 2011)

not really a solution directly, but this is why I breed Blaptica Dubia instead....they can't climb plastic. Problem solved


----------



## jejton (Sep 3, 2006)

I'll try the weather stripping idea. If all elses fails, I'll go back to using the vaseline and just chuck the container when it gets too nasty. I started a colony of dubia's but I do like the hissers both as feeders and as 'pets' so I would like to try and salvage this.


----------



## BrianWI (Feb 4, 2012)

There are some teflon paints that help However, nymphs sometimes still get past it as they don't weigh much so get little gravity assist.

I always wanted to see if they could climb over aluminum tape, but never got a chance to try.


----------



## jejton (Sep 3, 2006)

Never even heard of aluminum tape but that sounds like something that should work. I also found, through posting on another forum, liquid teflon that can be used. I'm going to the local hw store soon so I'll look for the aluminum tape and post results if I have any.


----------



## jejton (Sep 3, 2006)

Well the double sided tape was a flop. The hissers ran across it like it wasn't there. I ordered some roach barrier from an online roach supplier. If it works I'll share my experiences.


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

This worked for my lobster roaches.....

Super Slick Roach Barrier | Aaron Pauling.com


----------



## BrianWI (Feb 4, 2012)

Double sided tape? Aluminum tape is made out of metal with sticky on one side. Could test it by seeing if a roach can get crawl up a soda can, same thing. Again, never tried it.


----------



## xm41907 (Nov 26, 2007)

I've had great success with Vaseline. It's never run, and I've yet to have an escapee.  Here are some pictures of my setup for reference.


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

xm41907 said:


> I've had great success with Vaseline. It's never run, and I've yet to have an escapee. Here are some pictures of my setup for reference.


In my book the above pic says it all...."glass".... they lose traction trying to climb it...


----------



## wohlerswi (Nov 20, 2011)

Not on the silicone in the corners though don't forget. 
Will


----------



## xm41907 (Nov 26, 2007)

wohlerswi said:


> Not on the silicone in the corners though don't forget.
> Will


good point. I have seen immatures climbing up the silicone before. The Vaseline keeps them from getting out though.


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

Your signature says u keep bed bugs........



xm41907 said:


> good point. I have seen immatures climbing up the silicone before. The Vaseline keeps them from getting out though.


----------



## xm41907 (Nov 26, 2007)

Yes, I'm a medical entomologist and do quite a bit of work with bed bugs. I'm not raising them for research purposes though. I conduct training on bed bug prevention and control measures. I'm also maintaining colonies from multiple sources. Once they've grown in size, I'll be providing several researchers with samples for genetic/pesticide resistance testing. I've been documenting my reaction to the bites too. It's quite interesting. Here's a photo of a couple of my colonies.


----------



## marylanddartfrog (Jun 6, 2011)

How about get a piece of glass cut?if air flow is an issue add a fish tank air stone.cut a small notch big enough for the air line and place the glass back In Place


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

Evil little creatures haha


----------



## jejton (Sep 3, 2006)

Well I found aluminum tape and the roaches thought it was a joke, waltzing right across it. I did order a liquid bug barrier. Will report on that shortly.


----------



## marylanddartfrog (Jun 6, 2011)

I meant to say cut a notch in the plastic tank frame


----------



## BrianWI (Feb 4, 2012)

Plumbing tape is teflon, another thing I wanted to try but never did. Somehow sticking some of it to the side. However, what I found was always too narrow.

Vaseline worked good on glass, but I used rubbermade type tubs and it was less effective on those. I would not rule out the aluminum tape as it may be more effective if the tape was on the rubbermaid and then teflon painted.


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

I used vaseline on a garbage can that I used to keep a large colony of hissers in and never had any known issue with escapes


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

xm41907, I love your roach motel! I'm going to make one for mine.


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

Did you try the link I posted previously?


----------

